# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  يمكن يمكن لو نتوحد  (زجل مصرى)

## mokhtarmapman

*سجلت فى هذا المنتدى الرائع واتمنى أن تعجبكم مشاركاتى البسيطه 

وأول هذة المشاركات قصيدة زجلية بعنوان ( يمكن يمكن) وهى شعر عاميه مصرية من تأليفى

*

*اوعى* *تفكرى انى بحبك انى بموت ف عنيكى السود 

دنا مسلم يا حبيبتى بصلى لى شريعة ولى حدود

مش ممكن اسيب اللى ورايا وافضل اقسملك ع العود

يعنى خلاص مشاكلنا اتحلت وانت خلاص اخر العنقود

وف لبنان والقدس وسوريا استرجلنا بقينا اسود

والمسلم هيوحد صفه ضد اللى ما يتسموا يهود

يمكن يمكن لو نتوحد الأشواق ف قلوبنا تعود

ونلاقى الأطفال بتغنى لنبينا الغالى المحمود

والبحر الميت يتنفس يعنى هيبقى دا يوم مشهود

والعربى ف افريقيا واسيا يمشى طريقه مش مسدود

واللى يقول الله ومحمد يشهد ان الله موجود

لازم الأقصى يكون ف ضلوعة مش ملزوق على باب وعامود

يمكن يمكن لو نتوحد الأشواق ف قلوبنا تعود*


أتمنى أن أكون عضوا جيدا خفيف الظل

مختار

معيد بجامعة المنصورة

----------


## mokhtarmapman

*شكرا على تعليقاتكم وأرائكم الجميلة والتى زادتنى حبا وإرتباطا بكم وبمنتداكم الديناميكى الرائع 

يبدو أنى عضو غير مرغوب فية

أشكركم 

قضيت معكم وقت جميل*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شكرا على تعليقاتكم وأرائكم الجميلة والتى زادتنى حبا وإرتباطا بكم وبمنتداكم الديناميكى الرائع 
> 
> يبدو أنى عضو غير مرغوب فية
> 
> أشكركم 
> 
> قضيت معكم وقت جميل*


أخى الحبيب مختار
لا تغضب يا أخى الحبيب
فليس معنى عدم وجود تعليقات بأنك غير مرغوب فيك
يمكنك زيارة هذا الموضوع للتأكد من كلامى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=26875
وأنت لديك وازع دينى وحس مرهف أغبطك عليه كثيرا
حياك الله يا أخى الحبيب
وأرجو أن تتقبل صداقتى
 ::   ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله الله الله
تسلم ايدك استاذ مختار
بارك الله فيك...
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت
يوم ما نتوحد الأشواق ف قلوبنا تعود
ان شاء الله هاييجى اليوم الموعود
يتوحد فيه العرب والقدس ترجع لنا 
لك كل تحية وتقدير...
*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *واللى يقول الله ومحمد يشهد ان الله موجود
> 
> لازم الأقصى يكون ف ضلوعة مش ملزوق على باب وعامود
> 
> يمكن يمكن لو نتوحد الأشواق ف قلوبنا تعود*


 

أخى الكريم :مختار
أولا: أرحب بيك وبأهل المنصوره العظام ....

ثانيا:بدات قصيدتك الزجليه بابيات غير تقليديه..

*اوعى* *تفكرى انى بحبك انى بموت ف عنيكى السود 

دنا مسلم يا حبيبتى بصلى لى شريعة ولى حدود

مش ممكن اسيب اللى ورايا وافضل اقسملك ع العود

يعنى خلاص مشاكلنا اتحلت وانت خلاص اخر العنقود
*
*....كانت تلك الابيات الاربع وكأنها رباعيه.. صارخه..  صادمه وكانها تطرق على الحديد وهو ساخن..بدايتك كانت قويه جدا.. وكذلك النهايه التى اقتبستها أنا أعلاه... أكثر قوه.. وتوجه فيها اللوم وبشده ((للمتأسلمين)) الذين هم مسلمين بالقول فقط ...وليس الفعل*

*استمر فى الكتابه معنا.... فأنت مشروع يبشر بالنجاح لشاعر عاميه قادم بقوه...يلزمه فقط بعض الصبر... وعدم اليأس ...ونبذ الاستسلام...* 

*ولك منى كل الامنيات بالتقدم والاذدهار والسلام* 

*عصفور الشعر :توت 
*

----------


## ناظم حسون

عزيزي الشاعر الشاب مختار
في شعرك جهارة واضحة ؛ وكلماتك واعدة وشفافة 
تدخل القلوب بسهولة لصدقها ودقتها
اخي العزيز مختار
مهما تكن البداية غير موفقة ولكنها تبقى دائما خير من افضل نهاية
فكم بالاحرى 
بدايات واضحة الرؤية وغنية المضمون والتعبير
بعثت بنا شعورا من غير ادنى مبالغة ...بميلاد شاعر

لعلي اكون بهذا قد اسديت بعض الواجب
وكلي امل ان يلي هذا العمل فيض من ابداعك الواعد

وتقبل مني كل الحب والتقدير
ناظم حسون

----------


## الغريب المسافر

أخي العزيز أمام هذا الشعور النبيل الصادق، الذي يخرج من قلب تملؤه الوطنية والانتماء إلى هذه الأمة والغيرة على الإسلام والمسلمين، لا نملك إلا أن نقول لك أخي العزيز مختار بارك الله فيك وفي قلمك، يكفي بأن من يقرأ هذه الكلمات يحس بصدق قائلها، فلك مني صادق التحية والود، وأتمنى أن لا تحرمنا مشاركاتك.

الغريب المسافر 

drawFrame()

----------


## على درويش

أخى مختار
أحييك واهنى نفسى بك 
جميل يا مختار ما كتبت 
انتظر منك الكثير

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## bleeding flower

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم

أخى مختار 
واللة ما لاقية كلمات اعبر بها عن فرحتى 
اولا بالكلام الجميل اللى ما يخرج الا من انسان جميل فى مشاعرة واحساسة 
 ثانيا لانى انا كمان من المنصورة 
ويشرفنى زيارتك لموقعى هو موقع بسيط لكن بحاول اقول فية بعض الخواطر 


تم حذف الموقع بواسطة المشرف العام لما يحتويه من صورتخدش الحياء

*من عيدان الورد بريت 3 أقلام* 
*قلم ارسم بية الامل وقلم ارسم بية الأحلام*
*لكنى قصفت الشوك من كل العروق* 
*علشان أرسم بيها الجروح والمواجع والآلام*

----------


## mokhtarmapman

*شكرا على إهتمامكم بى وبما كتبت وللعلم أنا حصلت على أول جمهوريه فى الزجل عن مسابقة الشباب والعمال ولم أحصل على الشيك حتى اليوم

شكرا لك عصفور الشرق

أشكرك أخى الغريب المسافر

أشكرك أخى ناظم حسون

أشكرك يا بشمهندس على 





			
				ويشرفنى زيارتك لموقعى هو موقع بسيط لكن بحاول اقول فية بعض الخواطر
			
		

على فكرة الموقع مبيفتحش

وأنا  أتشرف بوجودك فى المنصورة

وسنتواصل إن شاء الله*

----------


## bleeding flower

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
الموقع على جيران وفية حد اعلى للزوار لما بيزيد بيقفل اوتوكاتيك. لكن يمكن زيارتة الان.على فكرة انا اتخرجت من كلية آداب المنصورة .وعملت دبلومة تربوى وتانية خاص ولسة الماجستير ...مكسلة شوية..........يا ريت اعرف حضرتك معيد بكلية اية بالمنصورة ...ممكن اكون شوفت حضرتك قبل كدا......







*جريمة يحاسب عليها القانون* 





*فتاة فى منتصف العمر لبت نداء المجتمع بالمذاكرة والإجتهاد والإطلاع على الثقافات الاوربية والامريكية فتفوقت وأخذت تبحث عن سلبيات المجتمع الذى تنتمى الية لعل وعسى أن يستمع أحدا الى صراخها . يلح عليها تعليمها وثقافتها بالتمرد على الجدران التى يفرضها عليها مجتمعها العربى.فقررت أن تحارب من أجل الحصول على أبسط حقوقها حيث الإستقلال والحرية.الحرية التى يسىء فهمها عالمنا العربى ويحكم عليها بالأعدام شنقا مع سبق الإصرار والترصد.الحرية التى يعتبرها أباؤنا جريمة يحاسب عليها القانون.الى متى يظن الأهل ان الرجل سواء أبا أو أخا أو زوجا هو رقيبا على تصرفات الأم والأخت والإبنة والزوجة.ألى متى يظن الأهل انهم قادرين على منع المصيبة الكبرى  التى تقع كل يوم وراء الجدران.هذا ما كان يحير هذة الفتاة التى تؤمن بأن الرقابة تاتى من داخلها وأنها ليست بحاجة الى رقيب فهى الرقيب الأول على نفسها وتحركاتها. يحكم عليها الجميع بأنها متمردة ,نعم هى متمردة...متمردة على الأغلال التى تطوق عنقها مانعة اياها من تحقيق أحلامها البسيطة....متمردة على السلبية التى تراها فى أعين النساء العربيات اللاتى استسلمن وعشن وراء جدران العادات والتقاليد العربية. حلم هذا الفتاة هو الإستقلال والعمل والإجتهاد من أجل تحقيق الذات,على عكس حلم الأخريات بالعريس الغنى صاحب الفيلا والسيارة الأخر موديل .بدأت معركتها بمحاولة الإستقلال عن الأهل حتى لا تعتمد على المصروف الذى يعطية إياها والدها أو والدتها, والحقيقة أن المعركة كانت شرسة إلآ أن نسبة النجاح كادت تصل الى مائة بالمائة لما تتصف بة هذة الفتاة من عزيمة وقوة إرادة.لم ترهقها هذة الإنتقادات التى رأتها فى أعين الأهل,ولم يرجعها الشك الذى تسرب للجميع بأنها تريد الأستقلال كى تتفتح لها أبواب الخطأوالخطيئة.داخل هذة الفتاة إيمان بأنها قادرة على حماية نفسها من ذئاب المجتمع الذين نظروا للمرأة على أنها جسد بلا روح ولا عقل.بداخلها رفض شديد لأن تكون عبئا على كاهل رجل لإيمانها بأن هذا الرجل يوما سيمل المسئولية وعبثا  يبحث عن أخرى ظنا منة انها تختلف عن الأولى الى ان كلهن سواء فبعد الزواج تنقلب الأمور رأسا على عقب ويسأل الرجل نفسة "لما فعلت هذا بنفسى؟". وبدلا من أن كان برقبتة مسئولية امرأة واحد أصبحا امراتين,آسفة....... اقصد طفلتين .وها هى الفتاة تنقب عن عمل يشبعها عملا يكون خطوة من آلآف الخطوات التى خططت لها فى دفترها الأزرق.ألمسألة ليست بالبساطة التى يظنها الجميع فالبحث عن عمل فى بلد الثمانين مليون ليس بالأمر الهين.البحث عن عمل يكون فية كرامتها وشرفها فى مأمن ليس مستحيل انما هو موجود . تدرك الفتاة أن ستتعب كثيرا من أجل الحصول علي هذا العمل إلآانها مستعدة للتعب من أجل تحقيق الحلم الذى يراودها كل يوم فى منامها.................تابعوا معى خطواتها من أجل الحرية فى الحلقة القادمة ان شاء اللة* 



[center[/center]
*على حافة الهاوية*






*عندما تشعر ان قدماك على حافة الهاوية وان شيئا ما يدفعك بقوة لتنزلق الى دوامة الشيطان ,عندما تشعر انك غير قادر على التراجع ماذا تفعل ؟عندما تتراقص قدماك فرحا متناسية ماسيكون ,عندما تفقد كل معانى الحب والثقة واحترام الذات ماذا تفعل؟ هذا ما كانت تفكر بة عندما كانت تسير بخطوات متبعثرة على ارض زلقة ؟ماذا افعل؟* 


*وكان هو هناك تراة من بعيد يدعوها لتدخل مملكتة التى امتلات بالغوانى والعاريات والسكارى..كانت تحاول ان تلغى ما تبقا لها من عقل وفضيلة حتى تستريح من تانيب ضميرها الذى يلح عليها بالتراجع..إلا ان خطواتها تقترب منة والتراجع الآن قد يكون من المحال فذراعية الذان يفيضان بالحب الزائف هو كل ما تبقا لها بعد ان تحطمت جسورها وانقلبت عليها ازمانها ..اقتربى يا ملاكى الصغير فأنا الحلم الذى طالما نقبتى عنة.....كانت هذة الكلمات هى المغناطيس الذى يلتقط بة ضحيتة الجديدة....وهى تقترب تسير خطوة وترجع خطوتان الا انها تقترب منة مسلوبة الإرادة وها هى على ذاك الجسر القصير فى ظلمة الليل مشلولة التفكير ضعيفة البنية مسلوبة الإرادة يسوقها الشيطان الى هذا الدخان المتصاعد من وكر الشياطين موهمة نفسها انها سحابة تطغا على المكان.... فى كل خطوة  يتمزق الرداء الابيض الملائكى الذى يستر تحتة ثمار اغلى من اللؤلؤ والمرجان,ثمار هى كل مايرمى الية هذا الشيطان فى هيئة شاب ,افيقى اوخية ,افيقى فان اقتلع ثمارك ماعاد يلزمة الا ان يقتلع جذورك ليتأكد منة انكى لن تطرحى لغيرة,افيقى أوخية فكل ما بينك وبينة خطوة واحدة تحولك من سيدة الى عبدة فى مملكة الشياطين....كل هذا وضميرها يلح عليها بالتراجع الا انها اصبحت اكثر ضعفا من ان تقاوم,,فهذا القلب الذى ينزف ما عاد يقوى على ان يبدأ القصة من جديد..ولا عاد هذا العقل قادرا على التفكير ولا العين مبصرة ما وراء الجدران....* 
*اترك لكم كتابة نهاية هذا الملاك الطاهر....*

*لكل النساء اللاتى افتقرن لمعانى الحب والعطاء,إن كنتى سيدتى يا من كنتى رمزا للتضحية شعرتى انة ليس لكى ماموى بقلب الرجل الذى هواة قلبك فقرأى مقالتى المتواضعة هذة لعلها تكون بداية لنمو نبتة الحب الذى لا يفنية الدهر.الرجال انواع سيدتى عليكى قبلا ان تحددى نوع الرجل الذى تتعاملى معة لتعرفى ان كان هذا حقا هو الرجل التى ترغبى فى الذوبان بة ام ان حبك لة ليس اكثر من وهم .من الرجال من هو سى السيد وهو انانى الطبع لا يقدر آدميتكى ويتعامل معكى على انكى اقل منة شأنا فكل ما يسعى الية هو ان تكونى فى قبضتة فيسلبكى كل ما لديكى .ومنهم من يحب أن يراكى قوية الشخصية منتصبة الهامة يحب ان يستكشف ما لديكى يقترب ويتدلل اليكى كلثعبان يحب ان ينظر اليكى ويتمتع بكى الا انة يرفضكى زوجة لة لانة يشعر امامك بالضعف وان حدث ووقعت الفاس فى الراس فانا اعرف كيف ستسير الامور..... بدل من ان يرفع من شانكى سيدتى سيفقدكى ثقتك بنفسك ويشعركى انك لا شىء ولانة كلما كنتى انتى الاضعف فهو الاقوى سيظل يسلبكى آدميتكى الا ان تتحولى الى الكائن الضعيف مسلوب الإرادة.أما هذا الرجل الأخير فقصتة تطول وتطول .هذا الرجل هو مقصدى ومقصدك .رجلا يتباهى بقوتكى ويحترم آدميتكى يحب ان يغوص بعقلكى وقلبكى معا.رجلا نادرا الا انة موجود...تعالى معى سيدتى نتعرف على هذا الرجل واحتياجاتة وكيف تتوجى نفسك ملكة على عرش قلبة.............* 


*سيدتى منذ الازل وانتى رمزا لكل معانى الحب والعطاء منذ الأزل وانتى المخلوق الزجاجى البراق أن كنتى سيدتى ظننتى انك الوحيدة التى تفتقد الدفىء والامان فانتى واهمة فالرجل رغم كل قوتة الا انى اراة فى منتهى الضعف امام احتياجة للاحتواء والارتواء.الرجل سيدتى قويا بك فانت العمود الذى يرتكز علية.الرجل سيدتى بحاجة اليكى مثلما انتى بحاجة الية.ولا اقصد بذلك غريزتة ففقط العقول الفارغة هى التى لا تنظر اليكى على انكى جسد بلا روح ولا هوية.هذا الرجل بحاجة الى كل ما لديكى من امومة وعطف وحنان فلا تبخلى علية بلمسات الدفء وهمسات الحب والعطاء فهو اشبة بطفل صغير بين يديكى,هذا الرجل لا يحتاج فى دنياة الا انت .فكلمة حب منك كافية ليسجد بين قدميكى.الا انة من الغباء ان تشعرية بقوتك فهو بحاجة الى ضعفك اكثر من احتياجة لقوتك.عندما تقابلى ذاك الرجل الذى يسرق الكلمات من شفتيك ايكون قليلا علية ان توهبى نفسك لة؟عندما يكون مرآتك التى ترى من خلالة الكون ويكون رئتيكى التى تتنفسين بها اتبخلين علية باقتلاع عينيكى؟* 
*انتى لة ليست مجرد حبيبة وانما انتى رفيقة العمر لذا فهو يسعى الى صديقة واخت وام وابنة وعشيقة قبل ان تكونى لة حبيبة وزوجة.لذا سيدتى اسالى نفسك اولا هل انتى مستعدة لتقومى بهذا الدور ام انة صعب عليكى ان تكونى لما خلقتى لة؟؟؟ان كان صعبا عليكى فانا اتنبأ لكى بدلا من قارئة فنجانك انك زوجة فاشلة ولسنا بحاجة اليك!!*

----------


## mokhtarmapman

> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> الموقع على جيران وفية حد اعلى للزوار لما بيزيد بيقفل اوتوكاتيك. لكن يمكن زيارتة الان.على فكرة انا اتخرجت من كلية آداب المنصورة .وعملت دبلومة تربوى وتانية خاص ولسة الماجستير ...مكسلة شوية..........يا ريت اعرف حضرتك معيد بكلية اية بالمنصورة ...ممكن اكون شوفت حضرتك قبل كدا......


أولا أهلا بيكى

ثانيا أنا معيد بكلية التربية (قسم الدراسات الإجتماعية) geography

ثالثا ممكن نكون نعرف بعض (الله أعلم )

رابعا أنت مبدعة ومثقفة

أشكرك على تواجدك المبهج وإن شاء الله أقرأ مشاركاتك وأرد عليكى

----------


## سهران لوحدى

*اولا / شكرا اخ مختار على هذا الابداع* *ثانيا/ اطمئنك وليس بوعد مني ولكن بوعد من خالق العباد بأن المسلمين سيدخلون المسجد الأقصى منتصرين على الكفرة الخنازير ولكن بعد ان يتحرروا من اتباع اهوائهم ويلتزموا شرع خالقهم والامتثال لأوامره وتجنب معصيته. واذكرك واذكر نفسي بأن الله لن يخلف وعده وادعوا الله ان يشرفنا بالجهاد في سبيله دون رياء وان نحرر القدس والمسجد الاقصى من براثن الصهاينه الكفرة الطغاه.*

----------


## mokhtarmapman

أرفعها 

لأهميتها فى هذا الوقت

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mokhtarmapman
					
				
سجلت فى هذا المنتدى الرائع واتمنى أن تعجبكم مشاركاتى البسيطه 

وأول هذة المشاركات قصيدة زجلية بعنوان ( يمكن يمكن) وهى شعر عاميه مصرية من تأليفى



اوعى تفكرى انى بحبك انى بموت ف عنيكى السود 

دنا مسلم يا حبيبتى بصلى لى شريعة ولى حدود

مش ممكن اسيب اللى ورايا وافضل اقسملك ع العود

يعنى خلاص مشاكلنا اتحلت وانت خلاص اخر العنقود

وف لبنان والقدس وسوريا استرجلنا بقينا اسود

والمسلم هيوحد صفه ضد اللى ما يتسموا يهود

يمكن يمكن لو نتوحد الأشواق ف قلوبنا تعود

ونلاقى الأطفال بتغنى لنبينا الغالى المحمود

والبحر الميت يتنفس يعنى هيبقى دا يوم مشهود

والعربى ف افريقيا واسيا يمشى طريقه مش مسدود

واللى يقول الله ومحمد يشهد ان الله موجود

لازم الأقصى يكون ف ضلوعة مش ملزوق على باب وعامود

يمكن يمكن لو نتوحد الأشواق ف قلوبنا تعود


أتمنى أن أكون عضوا جيدا خفيف الظل

مختار

معيد بجامعة المنصورة


الأخ الفاضل مختار

شكراً لك رفعك للقصيده حتى أقرأ هذه الفكره الجديده
وهي فكره تستحق التأمل فعلاً وقد تختلف حولها الأراء
إلا أنها مثيره حقاً للإنتباه
والأمر الآخر هو تلك الأذن الموسيقيه التي تتمتع بها
والأمر الأهم حقاً هو إهتمامك بأمر الأمه لتلك الدرجه التي قد تزهد فيها الحب والمحبوبه
واضعاً نصب عينيك الحب الأعظم والأجمل وهو حب الله والسعي لمرضاته
فالدفاع عن حقوقنا والسعى إلى الوصول إليها هو مما يكسبنا رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى
بارك الله فيك

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## mokhtarmapman

الأستاذ عصام 

أنت رجل خلوق 

بارك الله فيك

----------

